# VITOR 1 1/2 years old this week



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YqePOjKeHs

First time defense of handler!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Cool stuff, just wondering how come you are using a line a 3:30 in? is it just a method you use to teach retrieve/ fetch? Just wondering because you did not use it in the fetch before this one.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Cool stuff, just wondering how come you are using a line a 3:30 in? is it just a method you use to teach retrieve/ fetch? Just wondering because you did not use it in the fetch before this one.


i usually always have a long line on him for the fetch. I just didn't have one on me today when I did it. I usually gave him a little pop to come back quicker and slam it into my chest. The last couple weeks I've been working on getting him to bring it back nicely so he's slowed down on the way back, however for FR it doesn't matter.

Now my question to you. How do you get the dog to climb down the ladder? I got the up part but only about 7 feet high but I have no idea about going down CALMLY


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great stuff, Tim. Easy to spot someone who really enjoys training. Vitor looks on point for such a young age. 

Chris, not answering for Tim but I'll be utilizing a similar technique with my ipo dog soon. Using a forced retrieve technique, properly, adds speed and precision to the exercise. I was just waiting for my dog to mature enough for it be effective.

Look forward to seeing more of Vitor.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> i usually always have a long line on him for the fetch. I just didn't have one on me today when I did it. I usually gave him a little pop to come back quicker and slam it into my chest. The last couple weeks I've been working on getting him to bring it back nicely so he's slowed down on the way back, however for FR it doesn't matter.
> 
> Now my question to you. How do you get the dog to climb down the ladder? I got the up part but only about 7 feet high but I have no idea about going down CALMLY


Thanks for the answer , as far as the ladder It’s a Chinese secrete, If he don’t come down you it you eat his mom in front of him. At my 18 wpm it would take me about 57 minutes to type the real answer


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> Great stuff, Tim. Easy to spot someone who really enjoys training. Vitor looks on point for such a young age.
> 
> Chris, not answering for Tim but I'll be utilizing a similar technique with my ipo dog soon. Using a forced retrieve technique, properly, adds speed and precision to the exercise. I was just waiting for my dog to mature enough for it be effective.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of Vitor.


Thanks, this competition stuff seams to confusing to me. Im gona stick to my back yard stuff. He Tim did you edit this video? Because if you did it might not be you and your dog in it and you might be tricking all of us?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

he looks great Tim...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

He looks good Tim. How about i send his sister to you to train.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@ Dave M., yep force retrieve and hold!

@ Eric, nope!!!!! Already told you she's not welcome here anymore :lol: . Still have a scar from her at 10 weeks old!

Thanks Joby and Faisal!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Tim,

I'm curious after watching this done here recently, how you reward for the food refusal.


Terrasita


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks good, Tim ;-)

Dick


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Tim,
> 
> I'm curious after watching this done here recently, how you reward for the food refusal.
> 
> ...


I heel him away 3 steps and reward with the tug.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Looks good, Tim ;-)
> 
> Dick


Thanks Dick! Carna is in heat and he tore his kennel up this week! Driving me crazy!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I heel him away 3 steps and reward with the tug.


So you're rewarding for the heel and not the refusal ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> So you're rewarding for the heel and not the refusal ;-)


As I'm walking toward him I reinforce that he has done the right thing by saying "good boy" so he's being rewarded for the whole picture of staying down, refusing the food, and healing away when told.

I only use verbal to tell him not to touch the food so it's repititions! He has never been punished with electric for food refusal, but I will if I need too. I started off with wood instead of food and when he'd sniff I'd say NO! In the video I actually yell No to him on the first throw that he sniffs the food. He is still in the early stage and he is responding to verbal.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

But yes the first times I did it were for a tug out of the down, no heeling.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

At this stage I'm not using something he can swallow quickly. It's grilled pork chops and red meat (frozen). I will keep using verbal until I feel he knows it and then use raw with verbal and electric "if I need to".


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I heel him away 3 steps and reward with the tug.


 
Thanks Tim. I suggested to someone that feeding the dog the thrown food from the ground probably wasn't a good idea and the handler should reward from another source other than the thrown food on the ground. Just wondering how others trained it and whether they thought it mattered.

Terrasita


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

nice vid Tim!!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim I really like that Vitor. Good looking dog and nice training too!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You are turning that badd asss dog into a nice (big) little sport dog! You must be a good trainer or something. :grin:

Thanks for sharing the vids!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> You are turning that badd asss dog into a nice (big) little sport dog! You must be a good trainer or something. :grin:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vids!


For real. =D>


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very very nice. 

Continued success.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> You are turning that badd asss dog into a nice (big) little sport dog! You must be a good trainer or something. :grin:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vids!


I need to try a ball search, it's been a while. I'm getting Grizzly ready for a SCH3. I have less than 2 weeks and he's still doing the blind search around lawn chairs [-o< 
I'll get some video of Vitor's other personality when he's a bit more angry :-o this weekend!

@Brian and Tiago he's a nice dog!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Looking good Tim, Vitor is really starting to grow up!


----------

